# Carbon seatpost on steel Merckx?



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

Anybody using a carbon seatpost, like an FSA K Force Light, on their steel Merckx? Just wondering how they work with the seatpost bolt in the frame - do they get pinched more than in frames with seatpost collars?

I've got a Corsa Extra that has a setback issue with the current alloy post.

Thx.

TV


----------



## LLP (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## happy fun ball (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, I've got a friend with a chorus carbon on his MX Leader, no troubles.


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

Jup. No problems here...


----------

